# Full moon pics, lets see them



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I spent the weekend at the beach and anyone who was outside surely noticed that the moon was pretty awesome. I snapped a few pics (not the best quality because of mosquitoes and I was eager to launch) but I got a few pics just before sunrise on the very edge of Bolivar Peninsula overlooking the ship channel and Texas City

If anyone has any from this weekend lets see them.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Not quite full.*

These were taken with an EF400 and 7D.










Moon is harder than it looks. Exposure is tough and focus even tougher. I use a small monitor that has focus peaking to get it right. Make a few and stack them to get rid of the noise.










I like the partial moon shots better. Along the limb you see all kinds of cool stuff that way. Better contrast.

Griz


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is my best shot, like Griz I like the partial better as well. This was with a Canon 7d and 100-400L Mine was single shot so you can see a lot of noise in the lighter areas. Need to try the stacking method.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Boy you can really see the detail in those shots. Nice work.


----------

